

Eat with and learn from Y Combinator alumni (not YC sponsored) - eddylu
http://www.grubwith.us/eat/san-francisco

======
domino
Grubwith.us only allows you to pay with an US visa card, but we don't have
one. What can we do?

~~~
tomjen3
Do'h. Also they need a new name - I keep reading it as gropewith.us.

------
dbz
Will there be meals in the future? I get back home (sf) the twentieth.

